# [Wet Thumb Forum]-12 Gallon Nanocube



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

The Nanocube is a great little tank for aquascaping. The square shape creates great possibilities. Now all I need to do is figure out a way to get rid of the hair algae.

Note: The picture is slightly altered. I deleted the filter intake from the top left corner, and a glare from the top right corner.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

This tank is very pleasing to the eye. Nice pearling as well, looks like you are doing everything right, the hair algae will go away I hope.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very, very nice! One of the best nano cube aquascapes I have ever seen!


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

Very nice tank...inspiring even.
What about a few shrimp for the hair algae?


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Joe,

A lovely aquarium design. Very fresh looking.

I also live in Brooklyn (Brooklyn Heights). Presumably, we have the same type of water.

Judging by the Riccia pearling, you are using pressurized CO2. What type of fertilizer dosing are you using?

Recently, I started using Tropica Master Grow on one aquarium and have had a break out of thread algae. That was a first. TA seems to be linked with Fe dosing by some people. The TA certainly followed the TMG dosing in my case. I'd be interested to share some notes on the situation.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments.

I will be getting some Amano shrimp for this tank, along with a couple of SAE, and I'll do more frequent water changes to get the hair algae under control.

I'm actually using a DIY CO2 setup. I can't seem to justify buying a pressurized CO2 setup that would cost more than the tank itself.

I am also using Tropica Master Grow, with extra potassium mixed in. I'm not sure that this is causing the algae, because I had the algae problem even before I began dosing. I've just read that if you have soft water, as we do in New York, Tropica recommends dosing half the recommended amount.


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

I also read the TMG label and was only adding 3ml per week to a 30g aquarium, then upped the dose to 3ml twice a week at which point the TA appeared. On decreasing the TMG dose, the TA has also withdrawn somewhat. I have SAEs and Cardina japonica and they do not touch it. Possibly Mollies or Platys will, I'm not sure. But I want to solve the problem some other way. TMG was giving some very good results and I do not like decreasing the dosage. Back to the drawing board.

You're right about CO2 systems being a little expensive. If you go down to Liberty Welding Supplies on Court in Red Hook, you can get a 5lb CO2 tank for about $75.00 plus 15.00 for a fill. The regulator etc are extra and best bought on-line. All said and done, a CO2 tank takes away a lot of the trouble with DIY of trying to maintain consistent production levels.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

Just an update on the hair algae issue: I tried everything with no luck, and finally decided to try hydrogen peroxide. I added 2 oz to the tank, and 24 hours later, the algae is turning white and dying off. No apparent effect on the fish including newborn baby guppies which are doing fine. Snails are also unaffected.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice Nano tank...Guppy with the blue tale is awsome.


----------



## wschalle (Jan 26, 2005)

oh man.... that's going to kill your riccia and glosso like gangbusters... i would yank the riccia out now or it will simply dissolve and foul your water. I've found the best way to use H2O2 is to spot treat, then BIG water change immediately.

It _MAY_ also kill your filter media... I always remove mine for a few hours when I'm using H2O2. Make sure you watch your ammonia/nitrates like a hawk.


----------



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

You're right. It did kill my riccia, but the glosso looks fine. I took out the riccia, and will replant the foregroung with glosso only. I'm not so worried about the ammonia, as the plants should absorb it all if the filter bacteria die off. Spot treating wouldn't have helped, as the algae completely infected the riccia and glosso.


----------



## wschalle (Jan 26, 2005)

Fair enough.

Some plants have a thick enough skin not to be affected by H2O2. Also, just to clarify: did you have hair or thread algae? I had a nasty infestation of thread algae in my Riccia and ended up dumping the whole mat because it looked so bad. I believe sailfin mollies will eat thread algae like spaghetti, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

I had - and still have - hair algae. It's significantly reduced, but still there. I read that Ameca Splendens were the best hair algae eaters out there so I ordered some. They did pick on the algae, but not enough to make a difference. They also picked on the guppies in the tank, so they had to go.


----------



## wschalle (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey-- mind posting another pic? I'd just like to see the comparison with the first pic.


----------



## JoeBanks (Jan 26, 2006)

There's no visible difference right now from the first pic, except for the riccia being removed. The algae infestation took place after the pic was taken, and now it's back to the way it looks in the picture. I'll post a new pic when the glosso grown in.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Joebanks, does your tank hav the 24 or 48 watt light?


----------

